# I need help with my 2 budgies!



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

*Hey guys, i've had 2 budgies for quite some time but i only found out that y ou could tame them and have them be your best friend like 1 week ago.
I watched some videos and some videos said it was really hard or impossible to tame budgies in a pair because they prefer to be with each other so i might as well ask for help here!
And also i still don't know what to do to tame them without making them scared because when i open the cage they just get scared and go to the back of the cage together and start playing with each other and when i leave they go back to normal and even start singing.

I apreciate all the help and thanks!*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome!

How long have you had them?

Start by resting your hand on the outside of the cage for 5-10 minutes a few times a day. Talk to them as you do this, in a quiet and steady voice. Read something to them if you like 

After a week or two of this, you can move to just placing your hand "in" the cage. You can use their behavior as a judge on this one. If they actively retreat from your hand, even when it’s on the outside of the cage; they aren’t ready for you to go to the next step. Once they start to essentially “ignore” your hand, then you can move on.

The next step is to put your hand in the cage. Don't touch them, go near them or even move. Just rest it there for the same 5-10 minutes a few times a day and continue with the quiet, steady speech.

Your bird(s) will eventually begin to acclimate to you and slowly move up to investigating your hand. Then you can work on treat placement in the hand to see if you can then lure them to step on it to eat from it (again without moving). 

In pairs, usually one is the brave one. Focus on that one. Birds learn by seeing other birds do something, and if one of them is keen to eat from your hand the other will quickly follow!

This could take weeks, or even months, of work and is entirely up to the bird. You may get lucky and have a very outgoing animal that tames in a short period of time, or you may have a more timid creature on your hand that requires a lot more from you.

Birds require far more patience with training than dogs and cats do. They all know instinctively that they are "prey items" and we are basically asking them to ignore that natural response when confronted by a larger predator (you).


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Welcome!
> 
> How long have you had them?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, i've had my male bird for like 5 months and my female for like 3, i've been doing this all wrong, thanks for helping me, just one more question, when i put my hand on the cage they go to the other side of it, is that normal? do i just let them be there??


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

StableEvaldo said:


> Thanks so much, i've had my male bird for like 5 months and my female for like 3, i've been doing this all wrong, thanks for helping me, just one more question, when i put my hand on the cage they go to the other side of it, is that normal? do i just let them be there??


Totally normal. 
theybhave to learn that your hand doesn’t mean harm, and this can be the biggest hurdle. It could take weeks, or even months, but persistence pays off!


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Totally normal.
> theybhave to learn that your hand doesn’t mean harm, and this can be the biggest hurdle. It could take weeks, or even months, but persistence pays off!


thank you so much! when i sucessfully tame then i'll post an update here!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*srirachaseahawk has given you excellent advice.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StableEvaldo (6 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> ...


Thank you so much


----------

